# ImageIO.read Fehler



## Ruderer1993 (4. Jan 2012)

Hallo, ich lade meine Bilder so:

```
File img = new File(getClass().getResource("bild.png").getFile());
img[0] = ImageIO.read(img);
```

Und wenn ich das Programm in Netbeans oder Eclipse ausführe klappt das ganze auch. Nur wenn ich eine .jar erstelle findet er auf einmal die Bilder nicht mehr. 

Hab die jar per Terminal gestartet und da kam dann das:


```
javax.imageio.IIOException: Can't read input file!
	at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(ImageIO.java:1275)
	at BildKlasse.<init>(Bildklasse.java:20)
	at Main.<init>(Main.java:48)
	at Main.main(Main.java:149)
```

Ok die Zeile 20 in Bildklasse ist einfach genau der Code den ich oben gepostet habe, die anderen beiden Fehler in der Main sind wenn ich die Bildklasse initialisiere und dann bei 149 übergebe ich das image und rufe ne anderen Klasse damit auf.

Also Fakt ist das er die Bilder nicht findet, in der IDE aber schon. Wieso ?! Bzw sagt er ja nicht das er sie nicht findet, sondern das er sie nicht lesen kann...

Jemand einen Rat für mich ?


----------



## pro2 (4. Jan 2012)

Schon mal in die .jar geguckt, ob die Bilder auch richtig da sind?


----------



## Ruderer1993 (4. Jan 2012)

Ja die Bilder liegen in der jar


----------



## ...ButAlive (4. Jan 2012)

Probiers mal so:


```
URL img = getClass().getResource("bild.png");
img[0] = ImageIO.read(img);
```


----------



## Ruderer1993 (4. Jan 2012)

Ja super, das klappt !
Danke


----------

